# K3 Oberon Rose with new Decal Girl skin combo



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

Just wanted to share my new Decal Girl skin (Vintage Scarlet) to go with my new K3 Oberon Wild Rose cover. I think it makes a nice combo--looks like a book at an old bordello. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

VERY pretty!  I love it!
And OT also love your puglet  I have one named Jazzmine.


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful!  I've been eyeing that Vintage Scarlet skin myself!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it!!!  That skin kept "grabbing" me when I was shopping... but I didn't think it would work with my platinum Noreve cover- but it looks GORGEOUS with your Oberon!!!!!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is gorgeous Lilaq!


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks really nice!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! They go together so well. I love the rose button, too.

Linda


----------



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I just love it--it makes me happy to just have it out on my desk to look at, even if I'm not reading at the time.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It is very beautiful!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

One of the best combinations I've ever seen. You made great choices.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a really beautiful combination. I have been trying to decide on a cover and skin for my Ipad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Great combo! Is your skin glossy?


----------



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, it's the glossy.  I like it.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Man-oh-man, that's one pretty combo!


----------

